# Chains and Solvents



## DaveLeeNC (Jan 12, 2011)

Is there an issue with using a rag that is fairly wet with acetone (outdoors, BTW) and running the chain through that rag as step #1 in a routine chain maintenance procedure? I ask because I happen to have 2 gallons of acetone (long story unrelated to biking), but acetone is pretty strong stuff.

And on second thought I have the same question regarding Naptha - another solvent that I own in a fairly large quantity. 

Thanks.

dave


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I can't speak to acetone or naptha. I use odorless mineral spirits. 

What I can advise, is don't do "fairly wet". Do "dampen" instead. 

The idea is to remove grime from the outer surfaces of the chain without flushing dirt into the pins and rollers, or flushing lube out of them.

You also stand less chance of drippage on to the paintwork. That would be bad.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Odorless mineral spirits is what you want.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Nothing wrong with acetone as a solvent. If there is an issue with acetone it is that it has a lower boiling point, so it will evaporate more quickly (very quickly). OMS will stick around a bit longer, so you can use less of it on your rag initially. 

My preference post ride is to use no solvent other than your lube. Use a dry rag to wipe the chain down (spin it backwards) to get most of the grime, then lube the chain, then wipe again with a clean section of the reag. The lube provides all the solvent needed, and it won't strip the what's already in the rollers/pin area.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I never use solvent on a chain.

the only thing that touches mine is an old t-shirt and fresh lube.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

FWIW; if/when caked and gunky Zepp Citrus cleaner with boiling hot water and a brushing and ragging till clean clean clean. Then lubed with used mobile one mixed with mineral spirits. Otherwise just gets wiped and re lubed with the mobile one mix as needed.

Acetone and other high flash solvents I keep away from my skin as much as possible. Now when I paint a guitar and have to use/cut lacquers etc., I have no choice and even being careful get some on my skin. So why use solvents when cleaners can do the job I figure.


----------



## DaveLeeNC (Jan 12, 2011)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> Odorless mineral spirits is what you want.


It probably is a better choice. But what I really want is to not add yet another solvent to the collection in my garage 

dave


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

DaveLeeNC said:


> It probably is a better choice. But what I really want is to not add yet another solvent to the collection in my garage
> 
> dave


Do you keep isoprpopyl alcohol around, like the colorless 90% stuff? That's equally good.


----------



## DaveLeeNC (Jan 12, 2011)

brucew said:


> I can't speak to acetone or naptha. I use odorless mineral spirits.
> 
> What I can advise, is don't do "fairly wet". Do "dampen" instead.
> 
> ...


That is an interesting comment. Given how many folks actually soak their chains in solvents, I was of the opinion that the whole idea was to get all the old stuff out (because there is no way to selectively remove grit) and replace it with new lubricant.

dave


----------



## DaveLeeNC (Jan 12, 2011)

I do have isopropyl alcohol (plus distilled water) that I use to clean the corrector plate of my 11 inch SCT telescope. But the cleanliness standards in this case are (for me anyway) somewhat higher 

dave

ps. But I don't have multiple quarts of this stuff unlike the Acetone and Naptha.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: High purity methanol is a far better cleaner for optics. It leaves virtually no residue, as will acetone or isopropanol. It can be toxic, but your body can easily detox the amount you might inhale or absorb through you skin in normal situations. (I owned a C11 for many years)

For chains, IMO highly polar solvents are best, better than acetone or alcohols. OMS and similar works very well, and turpentine even better. ... Do not use any of the so-called environmentally friendly substitutes you might see on the shelf at Home Depot. They do more harm than good as far as degreasers go.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

looigi said:


> ...
> *For chains, IMO highly polar solvents are best*, better than acetone or alcohols. OMS and similar works very well, and turpentine even better. ... Do not use any of the so-called environmentally friendly substitutes you might see on the shelf at Home Depot. They do more harm than good as far as degreasers go.


Just FYI, but methanol, acetone and i-propanol are all appreciably more polar than OMS. OMS, which is basically the same as petroleum ether, is pretty non-polar. Methanol and acetone are more about the same, slightly more polar than i-propanal, which is significantly more polar than OMS.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I wouldn't get acetone near my bike, unless I didn't care about the finish.

Using a solvent on parts that have been removed might be OK, but I prefer other less toxic alternatives.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> Odorless mineral spirits is what you want.


+1 on this!


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Migen21 said:


> I wouldn't get acetone near my bike, unless I didn't care about the finish.
> 
> Using a solvent on parts that have been removed might be OK, but I prefer other less toxic alternatives.


Unless you have a really crappy finish, acetone won't do anything to it, no more so than OMS, or i-propanol, or WD-40. But don't get it anywhere near the EPS liner in your helmet, if you wear one.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

DaveLeeNC said:


> It probably is a better choice. But what I really want is to not add yet another solvent to the collection in my garage


Acetone will not damage your chain in any way. It probably is not a great solvent for grease (though I have never tried it). If it cuts the gunk then feel free to use it. Watch for ignition sources and avoid inhaling.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Oxtox said:


> I never use solvent on a chain.
> 
> the only thing that touches mine is an old t-shirt and fresh lube.


The question was whether it was ok or not, not whether it's what you personally prefer or not. And no, it won't hurt the chain in the least. It's not the best for cleaning the drivetrain, but no...it won't hurt it a bit.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

On a road bike I never use cleaner, just add more lube and wipe till it is clean with a rag. Don't see any real use for any solvent. They are probably dangerous to your body & environment.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Kerry Irons said:


> Acetone will not damage your chain in any way. It probably is not a great solvent for grease (though I have never tried it). If it cuts the gunk then feel free to use it. Watch for ignition sources and avoid inhaling.


In my limited experience, acetone works quite well for hydrocarbon oils and greases, but won't do much of anything against silicone greases.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

DaveLeeNC said:


> I use naphtha on my chain to get rid of just about everything that's stuck on it. If your chain has "missing link" that allows you to remove the chain, take the chain off of the bike, put it in empty Gatorade bottle or something similar, put about a quarter cup of naphtha in, close the cap and give it a good shake. Fish out the chain with a bent paper clip, wipe it with cloth or paper towel and let it dry which won't take long. Install it back on the bike and lube it


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

DaveLeeNC said:


> I have the same question regarding Naptha - another solvent that I own in a fairly large quantity.


I use naphtha on my chain to get rid of just about everything that's stuck on it. If your chain has "missing link" that allows you to remove the chain, take the chain off of the bike, put it in empty Gatorade bottle or something similar, put about a quarter cup of naphtha in, close the cap and give it a good shake. Fish out the chain with a bent paper clip, wipe it with cloth or paper towel and let it dry which won't take long. Install it back on the bike and lube it


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

bvber said:


> I use naphtha on my chain to get rid of just about everything that's stuck on it. If your chain has "missing link" that allows you to remove the chain, take the chain off of the bike, put it in empty Gatorade bottle or something similar, put about a quarter cup of naphtha in, close the cap and give it a good shake. Fish out the chain with a bent paper clip, wipe it with cloth or paper towel and let it dry which won't take long. Install it back on the bike and lube it


Yeah, that will work fine. Just do it outside with plenty of ventilation and no ignition sources nearby, because it's much more volatile and flammable than OMS. 

YOu can use it on a rag to wipe the chain if you don't want to go through the removal thing.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I completely missed the Q on Natha, or I would have included it in my previous reply.

Naphtha is a mix of light aliphatic hydrocarbons, more volatile than OMS are longer chain aliphatic hydrocarbons, less volatile than acetone, but similar to OMS. OMS usually has a small amount of aromatic hydrocarbons in the mix (like 1-5%). The more volatile solvents will evaporate more quickly.

Considering commonly available and used solvents, volatility (reflected by boiling point at 1 atm, lower bp => higher volatility) increases from lowest to greatest in the following order:

OMS < Naptha < i-propyl alcohol < MEK < acetone

Naptha and OMS will probably be more efficient for heavier oils and greases than acetone, MEK or i-propanol, but will evaporate more slowly. All are readily flammable, but lower volatility generally means less vapor to spread and typically lower vapor concentrations for exposure concerns.

IMO all should be used with good ventilation, and kept away from ignition sources, including sparks, pilot lights, etc. In the home environment that usually means outdoors.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

duriel said:


> On a road bike I never use cleaner, just add more lube and wipe till it is clean with a rag. Don't see any real use for any solvent. They are probably dangerous to your body & environment.


I'm the same. But the OP wants to use up his stock of acetone and apparently he doesn't need it to remove his fingernail polish.


----------

